# Can anyone advise how/where I could joining a hunt for the day please.



## AppreciateAdvice (6 August 2012)

Any knowledge on how/where I can join a hunt for the day would be much welcomed.

Ideally if there was a yard that organizes the whole package I think that may be best for my situation; any suggestions much appreciated.

I live in the North of Scotland so am fully prepared for either a flight down or long train journey but as its a one off treat I'm not phased by that.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who responds.


----------



## Ella19 (6 August 2012)

Contact the hunt Secretary first and ask permission to come along. They should be able to put you in touch with people that do hirelings and find someone to look after you for the day. I'm right down south so don't know your local packs but enjoy it


----------



## spacefaer (6 August 2012)

You're probably better off posting this in the Hunting Forum but I'll try and be helpful here too!

You need to do a bit of research regarding different packs over various areas of the country.  Some jump big fences, some don't jump at all - most will jump to some extent. It is possible to hunt and not jump at all, even with a big jumping pack, but it would make sense to place yourself with a pack that fits your ambitions/courage lol!

Most packs will have local yards which will provide hirelings - the Hunt Secretary will be able to recommend someone appropriate.

You also need to consider your budget - some packs are more expensive than others for a day's visiting, and you'll have the cost of the hireling on top of that.

PM me if I can be more helpful!

Where are you in Scotland btw? We used to live just outside Inverness and my OH still works in Caithness


----------



## spookypony (6 August 2012)

If you want to stay more local, your closest pack would be the Kincardineshire Foxhounds in Aberdeenshire. I could PM you the name of someone that would provide a hireling. But perhaps you're looking to go somewhere farther afield, to make more of an occasion out of it?


----------



## AppreciateAdvice (7 August 2012)

Hello and many thanks for the reply; I'm on the Black Isle.

As its a one off I'm too bothered about cost; within reason ofcourse but I gather its in the region of 150 to 200 per day.

I'm delighted to get any guidance; something I have wanted to do for a long time


----------



## AppreciateAdvice (7 August 2012)

I had no idea they had an Aberdeenshire hunt; I had just assumed I would need to go South.

Yes please to the offer of contact details.


----------



## spacefaer (7 August 2012)

The Kincardineshire is a private pack and like all hunts in Scotland, is a gun pack ie they flush the fox with 2 hounds to waiting guns. 

http://www.kincardinehounds.co.uk/

There are several packs in the Borders - again, all gun packs.

If you want to hunt the "English/Welsh" way (ie no guns, trail laid and followed by a full pack), then you'll have to come south!

We used to keep our horses on the Black Isle - small world!

With regard to cost, hirelings are approx £100-150/day (and that's usually til 2nd horses, or about half one/2 o'clock

I'm sure others will post regards costs for their areas, and the Secretary of your chosen hunt will be able to let you know how much the visitor's cap is - it's hard to be specific as the cap varies hugely between packs.


----------

